# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sofra muslimane feston...

## Dritë

Selam aleikum wr wb gjithve 


Edhe pse s'eshte akoma bajram dhe titulli i temes ndoshta do ju shkaktoje pak huti, po e hap kete teme per nje shkas tjeter.  
Mendoj se gjith ne kemi nga nje ndodhi te bukur nga jeta jone e cila meriton ti gezohemi, ta ndajme me vellezerit dhe motrat tona dhe ta festojme si dicka te vecante se bashku.  

Kete teme e hapi qellimisht tek rubrika e besimtareve musliman meqe ketu ndjehemi si ne shtepine tone dhe lus moderatoret mos e zhvendosin ne rubriken e pershendetjeve sepse e di qe atje do te ishte degjeneruar me ofendime dhe shkrime palidhje nga anetare te pandergjegjshem. 
Rrespektoni ju lutem kerkesen time, ju falenderoj paraprakisht. 

*Postimin e pare te kesaj teme ia dedikoj vellaut tone Fisnikut meqe na eshte FEJUAR (me ne fund elhamdulilah!)*    :ngerdheshje:  

Allahu s.v.t ju begatofte dhe ua shtofte dashurine e ndersjelle te dyve dhe u trashigofshi sa me shpejte. Amin. 

Elhamdulilah se ma mi thinje floket, shyqyr qe u gjet nje nuse me ta mbyll gojen pak se nuk duroheshe. lol 

Nuk e zgjas me tej me fjale tjera, po si dade e madhe qe jam, po ua shtroj kete sofer qe denjesisht te festojme bashke fejesen e Fisnikut.  :shkelje syri:  





Selam aleikum gjithve dhe u takofshim ne kete sofer edhe per gezime tjera  :Lulja3:

----------


## Dritë

Upsssssss... kesh tu e harru sofren e shtruar... lol

Pleqnija i ka fajet, ma beni hallall... (:


 








Cajin dhe kafen le ta bajne keta me te rejat se u lodha.  lol (:

----------


## _Mersin_

Hajt per hajer, Zoti i dhante lumturi dhe begati ne jete me pasardhes te devotshem

E pershendes me kete Ilahin

----------


## Gj.Fishta

Për hajr e insha'Allah nje jet te lumtur me pasardhës besimtar, doja te uroja me ilahin e dasmës Islame, e meqe kjo u postua, po te uroj me ilahin e burrave te nesërme  :ngerdheshje: 






Pak shaka, mos u deshpero para vaktit, urime edhe nje here  :pa dhembe: 
Allahu ju nderoft !

----------


## _Mersin_

> Upsssssss... kesh tu e harru sofren e shtruar... lol
> 
> Pleqnija i ka fajet, ma beni hallall... (:
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pse groshe do hajme per dasem ne moj?

Hajt shpejt sillni dashin e kopese

----------


## Dritë

> Pse groshe do hajme per dasem ne moj?
> 
> Hajt shpejt sillni dashin e kopese


C'don ti eee... Edhe ne kuzhine te ri te gatuaj edhe per dashin te perkujdesem?!  :xx: 

A ka burra kjo sofer a jo?! Ncncnc .... :xx: 

Dashin na sjell ti dhe preje kurban, e pastaj e pregatis une....  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## La_Lune

*All-llahu ju begatofte Fisnik.*

----------


## _Mersin_

La lune nuk qerasen njerzit ne dasem me kafe.Hajde nxirrini cekollatat

----------


## La_Lune

> La lune nuk qerasen njerzit ne dasem me kafe.Hajde nxirrini cekollatat


A mos do edhe ndonje qyp me flori ti?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dritë

> A mos do edhe ndonje qyp me flori ti?





Ngeli duke u anku ky, jo pse grosh e jo pse kafe lol  :pa dhembe: 


Po i sjollem cokollada pale cka kerkon tjeter send.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alDI

oooo shyqyr mer cun qe na u martove  :ngerdheshje:  se kishim fillu mu bo marak  :ngerdheshje: 
Per hajer dhe Allahu te dhente femije fisnik  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## celyy

Hajde perhajr hajde perhajr, a do me na thirr npetlla fisnik ajo :P

----------


## injejti

urime urime, kem te drejt edhe ne te gzohem ndoniher, po inshalla edhe me shum ne XHENETIN e ALLAHUT te gjith se bashku atje do te shihem Inshallah

----------


## uvejsa

Urime Fisnik, All-llahu dhurofte dashuri dhe respekt mes jush.  :buzeqeshje: 
Qofshi cifti me i lumtur ne bote  :buzeqeshje: 







P.s. Ke parasysh tani e tutje kete hadith: *"Me i miri prej jush eshte ai qe ka sjellje te mira me gruan e tij"* : )

----------


## ganimet

Selamen alejkum forumiste Shqiptar Musliman....Fisi  ...  Alla-hu te  dhasht saber lumturi  ne jet dhe ne Ahret
 jo ahret e budallenjeve po.. e dii ,te paqa  fqinj ne gjenetin Firdevs ...Amin.
Dua te mose e harrojm dardanishten o fisnik ...Fisniku
U trashigofshi me deshiren e Allhut me kalamaj te hajrit me din e iman
te devotshem ne rrugen e profetit Muhamed a.s. e Drites se syve te mi e njerzve qe Allahu xh.h ua ka lar zemrat me meshiren e vet.. 
Edhe nji her Fisnik, vllau te uron ....Ganimeti.Mbetsh ne perkujdesjen e meshiruesit ,meshirbersit Allahut  nji XH.h, Eselamen alejkum

----------


## Selma*

Selam, po i bashkangjitem edhe une kesaj sofre te ngrohte e te shtruar mire e mire... :buzeqeshje: 

Fisnik, Urime! Allahu ju begatofte juve dhe pasardhesit tuaj, ju bashkofte me te mira ne Xhenet AMIN

----------


## jarigas

*Hajt fisnik, zemren mal ma bere....te na trashegohesh.....e qofshi te bekuar.!!!!*

P.S.Drite!!!Pjesen time te grosheve jepja Mjeksise...llokumin jo, e du per vete..... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

Hajde urime  O fisnik ! Fat e lumturi te keni kurdoher.
Muslimane e ke marre nusen apo te krishtere (j/k)

Urime ,urime jete te lumtur . :buzeqeshje: 



Per fisnikun -student behet fjale ketu apo jo ?

----------


## goldian

alnosa ca pytje ishte kjo  

te pershendes se na mori malli 

edhe une jam feju

----------


## muslimani72

hajde urime ,urime inhsllah u trashegofsh me nja 10 femije e shtohena sa me shume me numer ,une e kisha pi cat kafen aman me nje kusht nese llokumi eshte me ara ,se darken e hengra heheh  URIME EDHE NJEHERE

----------

